# Introduced digging to wife's friend today



## ironmountain (Nov 2, 2013)

my wife tells me a couple of weeks ago that her friend from work has a huge homestead and got excited when wife told her about bottles i dig and detecting.we finally made it there today.so far 1911-40's...but good stuff during that time.a few local meds, ink bottles... decent stuff that she'll love. then she yells, "hey chuck, are these any good?"...she's got 4 cone tops in her hands. I look at them and they're in pretty good shape. The cones are all untouched and no dents.The bodies had some surface rust but the metal was very solid underneath and you could fsee some of the text/coloring.Then I found some. Then wife found some.Then I found a couple quart? sized ones...i'd assume it's a quart...about2x the height of a normal one and just as round.that bad boy is in the sam condition. then I bumped into an area that was all 1gal gas/oil cans...and a few flatter ones... like normal 1gal size, but 1-2" high vs the normal 4or whatever they are. left them all in the truck for tonight because there are two recycle tubs and a large rubbermaid tub full. will have to get them out tomorrow and see what they are...see if hemi knows... we took the MD out for a bit and hit some junk, but she and her husband loved it. that was the excitement of my day. I'd have stayed til dark but we had to get back kids..


----------



## reach44 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like a nice place for sure.  Will be waiting for pics


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a pic of the cone tops that we took home. There are still a few boxes of stuff at wife's friend's house in her garage.The one that's semi-legible is a Milwaukee Club. brought 15-20 flat tops home too.so far I can only make out a Drewerys and a Fox Deluxe. found a couple of nice round tin creams and a leather bank the size of one of the small bibles that you used to get in sunday school. it's from Cadillac mich bank.  Also a little leather flask. Tiny. Like the size of a glass bayer aspirin bottle... the 1gal are mostly Sears, Wards, Sinclair, Texaco and a few others I can't make out yet... k..here's a pic of the cones.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2013)

So, iron, Thanks for sorta showing us. That photo does them no justice. You've got way more cardboard then cone tops, visible... Are ya gonna clean them? Mo'betta photos, please...


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 4, 2013)

yep, going to clean them. Just need to get some citric acid so they can soak. It's nice to not have wife getting on my case for having my "hoarder" stuff in the house. She's now a part of it.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

The family that hoards together, eh...


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 5, 2013)

I hand cleaned this one tonight. Just some warm water (no soap) with a soft toothbrush then some barkeeper's with the soft toothbrush. Wanted to get enough cleaned to see the label etc...I have a couple Menominee bottles.  No light beer though..


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2013)

That's in remarkable condition, sir. I envy the soil conditions. Did'ya see these: http://www.ebay.com/bhp/menominee-beer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice Jugs!I think Surf is right. Big jugs would have put a nice touch on things []


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 11, 2013)

here are a few more pics of some of them cleaned.....was going to use citric acid but nobody around here carries it in quantities larger than 7oz for canning.No beer supply store etc...bought some oxalic acid (wood bleach)..5bucks for 14oz...I used a pretty weak formula.  1/2c for 3gallons.  Wanted to start low dose and work my way up. this is after an overnight soak. edelweiss light beer quart "whopper" a bit faded. was fully covered in rust... pic was ugly...need to reformat it.


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 11, 2013)

drewry, fox club, bosch, pabst, pabst.. have quite a few drewry and fox club cans at wife's friend's house in the garage...


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 11, 2013)

milwaukee club, Haas, looks like Royal Pilsner, but I've never seen one that's silverish colored with red and blue text for that brand..I'm sure it's a common one.. I like the Haas one. Want to get it a bit cleaner and not paint faded.... i have some of their bottles...wife's family was very good friends with A. Aloysius Haas.


----------

